# 43 single female



## Miss Milly (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi,

I've just joined and wanted to say hi.
I'm a 43 year old single female. I've been thinking about babies for a few years now, and for whatever reason haven't met the right guy at the right time. So, I'm now 43 and 3 months old and properly looking into the possibility of having a donor baby. I got my AMH test back last week, 13.29, apparently not too bad for my age? But, of course, this doesn't give an idea of what kind of condition they're in. Last appointment with doctor at fertility clinic was a bit strange - she couldn't answer all of my questions but was urging me towards going for donor eggs. I'm just not quite sure at this stage. Given that my egg reserve isn't too bad, wouldn't it be better to try with my own eggs first? I know there are risks. And I know a lot of this come down to personal preference/choice. I've been trying to read as much as I possibly can. But sometimes my brain feels like it's going to pop with information overload!
Would be lovely to hear back from any of you that have time and have gone through/are going through some thing similar.  Many thanks in advance


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Are you sure its not 3.29 for amh? Mine was less than 1.0 at 45-46. I would try with own eggs at 43 if my amh was that high. I had a negative cycle at 44 but did not know my amh, i should have gotten it tested.Even with my low reserve and told i had a 1%chance of pregnancy i did get pregnant at 45 but sadly ended in mmc early on. Since my amh was poor i felt very comfortable moving to donor eggs. Very happy to say currently pregnant now. You could always have testing on your embryos. If money becomes a concern there is always the option of embryo donation. Good luck x


----------



## Kiss (Oct 23, 2017)

Hiya Miss Milly we couldn't be more similar. I am in the same boat, AMH of 15.2 so decided to try with OE, just because I thought I would regret it if I didn't. Have been stimming for a week and my scan showed 10 or 11 follicles. So while I don't know about quality or whether anything will go to plan I wanted to tell you this little bit of info so you know I am also like you  . I did originally get pushed toward DE too but just wanted to have a go myself. Feel free to DM me if you want xx


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Miss Milly, 
Your AMH is quite good for your age. I think you should try OE. Try different clinic. I think Create or Lister in London would be good places to try.
Cyprus clinics do tandem cycles.


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

My amh was 11.9 at 45, also good for age. As you say, that doesn’t show what the quality will be like however, I think it’s worth trying with own eggs first providing you’re aware of the odds and that you may need a few goes. It’s really about weighing up how many times you’re willing to try and what your financial situation is like etc. Very best of luck.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi and welcome, do hop over to the single womens board and introduce yourself.
There are regular meetings in London and around the UK if you join the DCN and start making some friends, so many in the same boat as you are.
WIshing you lots of luck xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, your AMH is good for yr age, but also take into consideration higher risks of aneuplodies. I would advise to discuss with yr doc what option is more successful in yr case - IVF PGS NGS or IVF DE.


----------

